# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Создаются ярлыки и запрещен доступ к сайтам антивируса (заявка №112258)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
На всех съемных носителях вирус все папки делает скрытыми, вместо них создает ярлыки на самого себя в папке RECYCLER\470a1245.exe. Так же не открывается ни один официальный сайт антивируса. Удаление папки RECYCLER не помогло, папка создается по новой, Autoran.inf не удаляется. Антивирус Касперского ничего не нашел.
Дата обращения: 05.10.2011 10:34:42
Номер заявки: 112258

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*05.10.2011 11:20:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 691696 байт дата файла: 05.07.2010 0:39:52 версия: "1.62.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *H:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 10214 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 9:41:36 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-AX [Wrm] *H:\\RECYCLER\\470a1245.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 9:56:52 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42 *F:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12658 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:38:04 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-AX [Wrm] *F:\\RECYCLER\\470a1245.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:05:46 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42 *c:\\users\\icelord\\appdata\\local\\temp\\acd\\tas  ks.exe* - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen
 размер: 1012224 байт дата файла: 28.09.2011 0:20:44 версия: "239sak2" копирайты: "Copyright (c) 2005" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Tool.BtcMine.8; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.370768 *c:\\users\\icelord\\appdata\\roaming\\ozoiow.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:05:46 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42

----------


## CyberHelper

05.10.2011 14:40:42 лечение успешно завершено

----------

